# is Qad ultra rest a good option for 3d?



## ggolaji (Mar 8, 2015)

I have been shooting every weekend for 3d starting this year. 
So currently I am using a E32 with qad ultra rest but it makes me question myself if its the best choice to use for 3d.
As I shoot more I get a plastic dust collected under the rest and top of the arrow shelve. I'm guessing its from the fuzzy tape I put on the rest
to minimize the sound when I draw. 

I really don't want to own another bow for 3d, if so is this the only option?


----------



## Tincup61 (Oct 9, 2012)

I've shot 3d for years, local shoots and ASA. I use a QAD on my both my target and hunting bows. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## math1963 (Apr 9, 2014)

Must of the dust is coming from the target crap stuck to the arrow and is scraped off as the arrow slides through the rest. The QAD Ultra rest is a good rest if installed/timed correctly.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

I've also shot a QAD HDX for hunting and 3D for years. I had one stick on me in Paris last year but that's it, one hicup in tens of thousands of shots.


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

It's a good all around rest.


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

If I was running one that was working fine I would not replace it. My daughter has a Vapor Trail and I just put on a Hamskea Hybrid Hunter. After seeing how easy a limb driven rest is to set up, I'm sticking with them. So, if you just want a new toy for your bow both of those are worth looking at.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

I don't mind a QAD at all.... great rests as long as they are setup right


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

I have qads on my 3d bows... until I tried the Hamseka target hybrid micro adjust.... its limb driven and extremely easy to set up and to tune.. I like the qad but hands down this Hamseka is far better for 3d due to the tune ability ... Yes my qads are tune and operate properly but the hamseaka is easy to tune if you change the diameter of your arrows.


----------



## offeringplate (Jan 31, 2016)

ggolaji said:


> I have been shooting every weekend for 3d starting this year.
> So currently I am using a E32 with qad ultra rest but it makes me question myself if its the best choice to use for 3d.
> As I shoot more I get a plastic dust collected under the rest and top of the arrow shelve. I'm guessing its from the fuzzy tape I put on the rest
> to minimize the sound when I draw.
> ...


I get that dust on my E35, would like to know exactly why and if it need to be addressed? THX 

OP


----------



## Tenring7 (Apr 13, 2016)

I think it's one of your best bets for what your using it for.


----------



## ggolaji (Mar 8, 2015)

I see alot of people switching to hamseka from qad around my area. 
but for now my qad is working fine like everyone until i get more $$ lol.


----------



## Tincup61 (Oct 9, 2012)

offeringplate said:


> I get that dust on my E35, would like to know exactly why and if it need to be addressed? THX
> 
> OP


It's just target dust. It just collects on the felt.


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

I use a Vapor Trail Pro V on my 3D and hunting set up and I love it. Best rest I have ever used.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

Tincup61 said:


> I've shot 3d for years, local shoots and ASA. I use a QAD on my both my target and hunting bows. No issues whatsoever.


Very good rest hard to beat


----------



## doeboiz74 (Apr 17, 2016)

I've taken a few elk, and won a buckle at a 3D shoot with my QAD rest. I would be really suprised if you see so much dust building up during a single 3D shoot that it affects anything... Just blow it off before you start your day or when you put it away.


----------



## Tom Sloniger (Mar 15, 2007)

QAD is a good solid rest for target or hunting....personally, I prefer the TT limb driven smack down, totally trouble free and easy to set up


----------



## Bison2017 (Mar 2, 2016)

QAD is the most reliable drop away Ive ever shot, it will work great for 3D


----------

